
Ask HN: I am a founder and a felon, what next? - melonbar
I went to a good school, comp eng&#x2F;cyber security major, started early. Got a DoD clearance, worked as a data analyst in a research lab. Ended up hooked to heroin and got involved with onion marketplaces. Long story short, felonies. I threatened someone else involved in a drug sale and went to prison. I continued my studies. A lot. Became a math tutor for those who needed it. Ended up getting a good job a few weeks out, hired on the spot. I can code and I know it. I help lead a team doing some pretty cool work on isomorphic apps. I have some potential job offers in NYC that could be quite promising. I also have multiple projects that I develop in my own time, some that even have customers. As I look toward the future, I want to be candid about this, honesty is the best policy. I also do not want to shoot myself in the foot when filling out YC apps and other grants. I am currently succeeding in the software industry. Do I still have so friggin&#x27; much to learn? Yes. But I have been sober for 5 years now, am still in my 20s and haven&#x27;t looked back. I made amends to all those wronged and am doing what I love. Any sage advice going forward? Thanks!
======
undulation
You should read up on the story behind Pigeon.ly. I know one of the founders
had legal issues in his past and used his experience as inspiration for the
company. They're working to make phone calls in prisons more affordable.
Here's some backstory: [https://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/pigeon-
ly/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/pigeon-ly/)

~~~
melonbar
Just saw this but so awesome, thanks a bunch!

------
soneca
Congrats! You seem to be doing great!

As you just mentioned work successes, I would suggest that you also take good
care of personal relationships.

Think about those people that have a good heart and with whom you have a
healthy relationship. Consciously cultivate these relationships, if some time
pass without seem them, take an extra effort to meet them.

When I was in my 20s I beber thought about it (and might even think that it
was an odd advice), but now close to 40 I see how it matters.

Good luck!

~~~
melonbar
Thanks! That is awesome advice. I think that is a great way to look at it. I
am going to follow that advice right now :)

------
greenyoda
> _I want to be candid about this, honesty is the best policy._

Does the YC application actually ask you if you have a felony conviction? If
so, I think the best bet is to be honest. But if they don't ask about it, I
don't see why you'd need to volunteer that kind of information.

Sounds like you've come a long way. Good luck with your future!

~~~
melonbar
Thanks so much for your responses! Well, there is a section that asks about
anything else we should tell or that they should know. I feel as though they
would find out any way and it is always good to be straightforward.

------
akulbe
I've love to talk to you, but I don't see any contact info in your profile.
Care to reach out to me? (my contact info is in my profile)

I don't have sage advice. Just wanted to offer some encouragement. Cheers.

~~~
melonbar
Hey mate! Sorry, was on a vacation for a little while. Hit me up at
penn@wintreetz.com if you get a chance, would love to fill you in or just
chat!

------
navd
Dude congrats! Super hyped for you.

There's no harm in being honest, and I believe previous offenders have already
gone through YC

~~~
melonbar
:) Thanks!

